# Masquer achat dans App Store iOS6...?



## stéphane83 (17 Août 2012)

Salut,
J'ai un compte développeur et par curiosité j'ai installé la beta 4 iOS6 sur mon iPhone 4S.
Elle semble très stable mais par contre avez vous réussi à trouver la manip pour masquer un achat depuis l'App Store?
Sur iOS 5 il suffisait de balayer de gauche à droite mais là : ???
Auriez vous des infos ou est ce une fonction supprimer uniquement réalisable sur itunes ?
Merci.


----------



## Xphy (24 Septembre 2012)

En effet ... existe il une autre solution ? Erreur qui va se corriger ?

merci


----------

